# Shampoo Dilution?



## Lindalp (Apr 15, 2009)

I just purchased some EQyss Premier Shampoo and EQyss Premier Coat Conditioner from PetEdge.....The shampoo says, "Super Concentrated...mix 16 to 1 with water or use as is. The Conditioner says "Can be diluted up to 10 to 1....Best used full strength". Would you dilute and if so, what ratio?
Thanks....Linda


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I would follow label directions. Even regular non-concentrated shampoo gets diluted around here because it spreads through the dog's coat more easily if it's in a more liquid form.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Always follow the dilution ratios on the label. Using it stronger is NOT beneficial and waste of money. As far as the conditioner, even though it says you can use it full strength, unless your dogs coat is dry, brittle and badly matted/damaged, I would follow the 10:1 dilution ratio.


----------



## Lindalp (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you FourIsCompany and Graco22. I greatly appreciate your help!
Linda


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I just wanted to add that you can buy the mixing bottles from petedge as well and I believe they have a dilution chart on them to show where to fill the shampoo.

I always like diluting shampoo, as already mentioned it goes through the coat much easier and it lasts longer.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Ditto here, too...I dilute even shampoos\conditioners that don't specifically state to dilute; it still works just as well, and lasts MUCH longer! 

Another plus is that dilutions rinse out much easier, and that can be a huge thing if you notice that a dog might be reacting to it; which is an instance in which you need to get it off as soon as you can!


----------

